# 'Reaver Titan Inbound'



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi people ive just finished mechanicum and have decided to build some titans as allied support for my marine army in apocalypse games.

i have made a warhound out of cardboard befor but it didnt last long lol 

anyway here is my first attempt at a reaver titan im making this out of plastic card

i began with the feet
so let me know what you think


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Gotta start somewhere, everytime I see someone start a Titan it always looks like a bottle rocket until something other than the feet is finished....still as I said, gotta start somewhere. Hoping to see more of this though!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

looking good so far


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good start! Looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Took me a minute before i figured out that the second photo is the first without the toes and the pipes. An excellent start. It will be hard to keep at a project of this size continously but it will be worth it in the end. What are your in tentions for the structure to hold the weight. Timber or just heavy gauge plasticard or something else?
Rep for a good start.:victory:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

TIME FOR AN UPDATE 10/09/09[ b][/b]

I ve started working on the lower legs including the armour.
so first up heres the lower leg with armour spacer









Heres lower leg with armour









A scale shot









Second scale shot


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Moving on well. Keep at it, this will be epic


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*UpDATE 16/11/09*

*UPDATE 16/11/09

As promised here it is.

Waist section is pretty much done just got sand down edges.

























Heres how waist and hip joints look.









Also heres all the parts that ive done so far except for the shin armour which i plan to add detail but not to sure what detail to use. I thought maybe the aquila on one leg. What do you think :scratch: ?







*


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Leg Update*

Ok heres a small update BUTS its BEEN A BIG PAIN in my REAR. 
i NEED ADVICE, COMMEMTS and any opinons of how the lower have of my titan looks any and all HELP is WELCOMED let me know if im goin in the RIGHT DIRECTION PLZ :cries:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I would straighten up the legs a bit, right now it looks like it is relieving itself on that dreadnought.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am with trevor, the reaver generally is a more upright titan. The lower legs are great and the hip joints look good but the thighs need to be more inline with the lower legs(human style).


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Brother here is my latest attempt to straighting my titans pose let me know what you all think :grin:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

that pose definatly is an improvement on the first, and almost looks like its in motion

good work, keep it up 

+rep

cheers

edd


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Small update 25/11/09*

After spending 3 hours trying to figure out how best to do the torso (the templates sucks at this part) i have come up with this


























there will be a top plate followed by ribs to hold the carapace armour where there are gaps in the sides of the torso the weapon arm shoulders will go here.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Like the legs now, looks good.
Torso is comming along nicely. this thing will be a beast.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, first off are they the templates from table top war? and second how much did all the materials cost?
Brilliant work! always nice to see home made titans


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, first off are they the templates from table top war? and second how much did all the materials cost?
Brilliant work! always nice to see home made titans 

Thanks zas240 :biggrin: no the templates didnt come from table top war if you want a copy of my templates pm me your email address and il be happy to send them to you :victory:

so far ive only spent between £5-£10 thats including buying a hot glue gun aswell


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, I found some that are suspicious similar (29 pages on the first one it says forgeworld of origin praxis IV, is it the same one?)
what thickness plasticard are you using?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

yeap thats the same ones im using main construction is 2mm plastic card lower leg armour is 1mm plastic card il also be using the 1mm card for doing all the detailing work. for the pistons ive used drinking straws lol


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I will definitely be watching this tread


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

Omg dude that is awseome!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*IM BACK and the torso is 99% completed*

hi folks been scared shitless the last two weeks thanks to my un born titan but now all is well and we are out of the hospital.

@ Zas204 thanks mate il make the warhound next :laugh:

so now ive had a little free time heres my titans torso and one of my shoulders
c+c welcomed


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Season greetings brother my gift is an update 11/12/09*

now on to the titan its self the girl is comming alone nicely i think but you tell me 

ok the torso has been sanded down and now has both shoulder joints and rear exhaust section(they just need grills added) are now fitted









































Also i think i have cracked the stance and yes i do plan to keep the squashed rhino under it when i mount it on its base 

























once i have the base model finished i will then begin adding details. Anyone know where i can get vivets for this as i dont have the tools to make any :sigh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good! +rep
Try using a hole puncher to make some rivets I've heard it works wonders.


----------

